# Shift knob removal???



## TheOtherStig (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone know how to get the damn thing off. I want to put a TWM knob on. 

Thanks.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Pull it out from Volkswagen shop manual. i hope it helps

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ef0h4wkl66vwojp/2012VWccGearKnobRemoval.docx


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pull up on shifter trim surround
Undo wiring harnesses from surround & set aside
Break loose the crimp ring on the base of the shift knob
Pull straight up :thumbup:


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

For a 2013 CC, they used 20 staples to attach the boot base to the surrounding, it's very easy to remove. It is also not absolutely necessary to break the metal ring that holds the shift knob+boot to the shift lever, use a small flat screwdriver to pry it and let it loose, you can then pull it straight up, it takes patience and a couple of pries. See my picture for the damage to the ring (I tried to cut it but don't have the tool.)










Question, I'm in the situation to replace my black shift boot to a custom leather boot, I'm having a hard time to remove the plastic piece that's holding the shift boot to the knob, I cannot pry it open because the lower red box area is holding the piece to come off, and I suspect it's also installed directly onto the knob, I had to pull the boot very hard and it damaged the upper red box area. Are ideas on how to put the new shift boot back on the knob?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

If you bought a new OEM knob....it would come with a new crimp ring

But if you didn't, you are correct that you don't need to cut/break it off. You just need to loosen it (hence why I said "break the crimp ring loose")

As for the boot....that ring WILL come off and that's what holds the boot up to the knob.
I can't remember if there is a locking tab or something, but it does come off.
You gotta work it loose. I think I used a panel tool or something like that to wedge inbetween to separate it loose

And then getting it back on....that takes A LOT of force. Lined it up & I put it in a vise and had to push down really hard to get it to lock back onto the knob


----------

